# Tropiflora.com Has anyone ordered from them before?



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

http:Tropiflora - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world!

Just wondering. They have a lot of choices!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, and nothing but positive things to say


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never ordered from them, but, I've never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm piling up my shopping cart from them now!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogface said:


> I've never ordered from them, but, I've never heard anything bad about them.


If you have ever bought a brom from tom and jane you have...lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

rcteem said:


> If you have ever bought a brom from tom and jane you have...lol


OOoh well then, the broms are very nice


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

They have the highest quality plants I've ever ordered from anywhere. They're packing was perfect and the plants made it all the way up to NY in the snow in perfect health. They have a huge selection of Broms and many other plants too... 

This thread is probably considered vendor feedback and will have to be closed or something but I just wanted to give you my experience with them. Good luck!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tropiflora supplied all my broms about 8 or 9 years ago. I didn't even use a catalog or anything. I just sent them X amount of money, told them it was for frog vivs, and said to pick me some neat stuff. No worries. They are a well established business.
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Good to hear all these super positive experiences. I have been to there site many times and am amazed at the variety. I can only imagine actually living by them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

alex111683 said:


> I have been to there site many times and am amazed at the variety.


 They don't even list most of the stuff they have online!


----------



## anuranman (Mar 29, 2009)

Great quality plants, better service, even to the great white north.

Andrew


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I can't help myself when I go to there site. I buy broms even if I don't need any.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

If I ever get back down to FL for some vacation they are on my list as a MUST SEE


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I know where I'll be shopping for plants in the future!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks to this thread I just purchased 9 broms from them. I had been looking for a place with a big selection like what they have.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Having worked there, I can tell you first hand that you will NOT find a more diverse selection of plants anywhere. They make botanical gardens look bad.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

The shipping prices a nice as well.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Someone should try to get them to sponsor this site... they'd probably make a lot of money off the brom/plant sales.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

i've never been as happy with plants as the orders i've recieved from them.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Someone should try to get them to sponsor this site... they'd probably make a lot of money off the brom/plant sales.


I mentioned it when I worked there. Honestly, sponsoring doesn't really get you anywhere since the feedback rule was put in place a few years back. Although it's getting broken in this thread. Haha!


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm planning on ordering from them soon. their site is awesome! so many choices. Not to hijack the thread or anything, but would it be safe to order from them soon even though outside temps are really cold here in central illinois?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think they have a buy-now ship-later plan. Just ask!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You can have the order shipped overnight and held at the post office. Just make sure you tell them that's what you want. Also, contact your post office to make sure they allow it. Some are jerks and say that you should get a PO box. :-/ I guess you could though.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've got a few funky aroids from them in the past. I had a friend pic them up for me from them directly though. Good plants though.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

jeffdart said:


> I can't help myself when I go to there site. I buy broms even if I don't need any.


Just bought two...why? idk. 

waiting for my order from earlier this week, theyre site is so nice!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i make a point to get to their facility anytime im in the area. its HUGE!

great people, and very friendly 

james


----------

